# Smokehouse - Bream and squirrels



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I finally recuperated enough to get back on the water yesterday. I don't like the time change....I have to get up too early.  My regular fishing buddy and I launched at Smokehouse at the crack of day and headed out for some squirrel hunting. Between us we got 11, then went bream fishing. Ended up with 11 keepers with one bull red belly blue gill. 
I missed open day for hunting but by buddy said it was like a war until about 7:30, then it started slacking off. 
Not sure, but I'm thinking bream and shellcrackers may still be biting pretty good, but I'm ready to get serious about river crappie fishing.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

We were camped out at Howard Creek and hit Smokehouse and a few others and heard/saw the shotgun firefight....caught a bunch of nice 10/11" crappie, about nine cats off of bush hooks and one nice bass. Great weather but water low and still warm.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

couple more pics


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

Hey JB I'm not sure if you remember me but we emailed back and forth last winter. I'm the guy that told you about those Sandhill ponds. Anyways I will be back down that way this coming January and February. Maybe we can finally get together and wet a line. 

Hope you stay feeling well. 
~JOE~


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Some great look'in fish there, and I love that limb fish, but they are a little tuff to cook right. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Joetrain said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hey JB I'm not sure if you remember me but we emailed back and forth last winter. I'm the guy that told you about those Sandhill ponds. Anyways I will be back down that way this coming January and February. Maybe we can finally get together and wet a line.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe, come on down....will be looking forward to getting together. Water conditions so far this winter will be different than last winter. It's rare the river gets in this low water condition. The Sandhill lakes will be down as well and maybe the Fitzhugh Carter Tract Lakes as well. We sure could use a little rain, but not too much.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Some great fish photos. Howard Creek? The only one I know is over near Port st. Joe. Is that where you were.


----------



## Dotta B (Jul 22, 2009)

*smokehouse and howard creek*

Boy does your post take me back in time. Learned to hunt on both as a child. Used to be a cabin there, up on stilts that we used to stay in. My dad would crappie fish and I would hunt along the bank. If I got turned around all I had to do was call for him and he would answer me. That was fifty years ago! I loved to go to Coe's Landing, get a bateaua, and head to Howards Creek. We fished and hunted Beerman's slew and Smokehose creek. Better go now the tears are coming. My Dad is gone now, but the memories I feel as a result of your post, are there for ever!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Im gonna do the squirrel and crappie thing next week just because it sounds fun. Got a new pellet gun that I'm itchen to use!! Wife and kids say they aint eatin no squirrel but I don't care - pics and post next week!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I love to hunt early and then fish for a while. My problem is finding time to do all of the different things I enjoy and work full time. Fishwalton are the mullet still biting over there? I have heard they are thick in Milton. Tryn my Dad cooked squirrels today. They sure were tender.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> I love to hunt early and then fish for a while. My problem is finding time to do all of the different things I enjoy and work full time. Fishwalton are the mullet still biting over there? I have heard they are thick in Milton. Tryn my Dad cooked squirrels today. They sure were tender.


This is my problem too, trying to squeeze in all my outdoor plans that are so rudely interrupted by a full time job...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> This is my problem too, trying to squeeze in all my outdoor plans that are so rudely interrupted by a full time job...




Ditto. All the family stuff gets in the way too. I was planning on a "Kevin's day of outdoor fun" next Thursday but the wife says I have to spend time with my family - geez!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am taking next week off. Going to Milton for mullet and reds. Going back to the river to squirrel hunt and sucker fish, or may bass fish. Work on stands one day. Deer hunt Friday. Doe hunt Saturday. Busy week.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I love to hunt early and then fish for a while. My problem is finding time to do all of the different things I enjoy and work full time. Fishwalton are the mullet still biting over there? I have heard they are thick in Milton. Tryn my Dad cooked squirrels today. They sure were tender.


Been out of town a couple of days so don't know about the mullet. May give them a shot for a few hours tomorrow afternoon. Have't fished them in 2 or 3 weeks. 

This time of year and with the rivers in such good shape it's hard to made a decision on what to do....hunt, fish, or both....and then what kind of fishing.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Yup, Howard Creek, Mike has a fishen./hunting cabin there since the 50's, about 20m N of St Joe. Beautiful Cyprus Swamp :thumbup:


----------

